# Hawksbury River 15th Feb



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

G'day All,

I've only recently moved back to NSW from Brisbane, I've been struggling to find good areas for kayak fishing within driving distance from home (singleton). I had been trying Lake Macquarie, but the currents are too strong - although a few decent fish to be found.

I was thinking of launching around Patonga at 7.30-8.00 and paddling into the river using the rising tide (I believe high tide is around 10.12am) to Little Wabby Wharf area (small marina) - around 6Km out - and drifting back on the falling tide. Winds are looking light (11Km/h) variable Northerly's - so shouldn't be too much of a factor. I'm looking at trolling HB's or drifting dead baits targeting Tailor, flathead, king fish, etc.

I use a mango coloured Ocean Kayak Prowler 4.1 & drive a white falcon.

An alternate to this would be to paddle out to Lion Island from Pearl beach.

If anyone is interest - please reply to this thread.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey Pheonix,

I'm a shift worker with a kid, so my availability can be a bit sketchy but I've always wanted to crack Lion's Island/Lake Macquarie. If you are heading out some time, post it up & I'll join you if possible.

I did meet up with an experienced guy fishing from a surf ski out near Lion Island. He was telling me at some times of year, there are heaps of Aussie salmon near there & if you are lucky enough to get your lure past them, you might get a stray kingy.

That's the story, haven't been able to test it as yet.


----------

